# Groco vs Apollo Bronze Seacocks



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Hi all,

I am looking for opinions on both Groco and Apollo bronze flanged seacocks (1 1/2 and 2"). I am leaning towards the Apollos, because they are all bronze including the ball (chrome plated). Groco uses a bronze body with a stainless ball and shaft. Also, for the 2" size, the Apollo weighs several pounds more. That should mean more bronze, right?

Thanks in advance.

Cheers, Bill


----------



## sea_hunter (Jul 26, 2000)

It depends whether or not you need straight through (full flow).


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

They are both full flow. Going off the specs on Defender's site.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Groco BV SERIES

IMHP hands down the best current valve


----------



## sea_hunter (Jul 26, 2000)

Groco.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

montenido said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking for opinions on both Groco and Apollo bronze flanged seacocks (1 1/2 and 2"). I am leaning towards the Apollos, because they are all bronze including the ball (chrome plated). Groco uses a bronze body with a stainless ball and shaft. Also, for the 2" size, the Apollo weighs several pounds more. That should mean more bronze, right?
> 
> ...


You might consider a Groco flanged adapter. Makes future valve changes a simple ten minute job. No valves last forever, though the Spartan tapered cones come close, if you don't mind yearly maintenance..


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

There are two series of Groco valves, the FBV and BV. 

The FBV has a chromed brass ball, the BV has a stainless one. The BV is more expensive.

I did a little research and chromed brass should work well in a salt water environment providing that the chrome plating is thick.


----------



## bwindrope (Feb 25, 2007)

I did all of mine recently and took MaineSail's advice and went with the Groco flanged adapter method. Sure worked great, and seems solid. I was convinced by the argument that no valve lasts forever, and in the event of any troubles it is a quick and easy change out using this system. Plus all the parts are thread compatible, which is often a problem.

Here is my blog post on doing this job: Stories of Aeolus- Our Gulf 32 Pilothouse: Replaced Thru-Hulls and Seacocks-Down the rabbit hole

This job can be quite challenging if you have embedded through-hulls like I did on Aeolus. Yikes!


----------

